# Monaco reno (update)



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Today marks day 15 since seeding. Gave her a hair cut this morning and threw another half pound of N on it. Then I got this rogue thunderstorm. I swear its growing in front of eyes! Got a few spots I reseeded and dressed hoping they take soon!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Free water is a good thing but I will be glad when the rains let up here in North Texas...


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes it is! First rains we've got here in 3 weeks! Kind of thankful though cause if it happened early on could of made things ugly! Much rather have control of the watering. Definitely dreading this water bill though!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good, I've been wanting to see someone in here try Monaco. I was lucky also when I did my Riviera Reno. We didn't have rain till around 3 weeks after seeding. What HOC are you starting at?


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Today was first time I cut it. Barely took of the tips. I think I had it set to 5/8. Hoping to keep it around 1/2"-5/8. I didn't go full blown Harley rake on it like I should have so still got a few dips and bumps here and there. Also have some small roots sticking up that I missed initially.


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Day 23 progress. Mowing at 1/2" every other day. Starting to stripe!


----------



## Zenith_NC (May 7, 2019)

Just curious - What's your watering schedule been since seeding? And did you amend your soil with anything before seeding?
Thanks!


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

@Zenith_NC I was watering 6 times a day for anywhere 8-15 mins depending on zone. Also adjusted time for weather since its was 90 degrees with no rain the first 2 weeks. All I did was add lime and starter fert at seeding and been feeding it weekly since.


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Been a while since I've posted an update. For those interested in monaco. Here it is toady about 2.5 months since putting seed down. Reel mowing every other day. Nice color and really thickening up nicely! I do believe all my neighbors hate me now lol


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Great color and looks terrific!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Bbq freakshow said:


> Been a while since I've posted an update. For those interested in monaco. Here it is toady about 2.5 months since putting seed down. Reel mowing every other day. Nice color and really thickening up nicely! I do believe all my neighbors hate me now lol


Beautiful Lawn!

Great job!


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice job man


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Curious to how you killed off the old turf? I tried killing off centipede years ago and planted bermuda. Went great until the centipede came back years later. lol


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks guys!

@lawn789 I killed off the common bermuda and huge patch of st. aug over 3 to 4 weeks with healthy rates of gly. I found one sprig of st aug stick up and immediately removed it. I don't think much stands a chance getting through as dense turf as this stuff is. Surprisingly good success with weeds also. Have yet to apply any herbicides.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Your new yard looks fantastic


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

how much sun are you getting on the grass? which way does your house face?


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

South. So good part of the day. I've got a couple tall pines to left and crepe myrtle that throw shade late evening. Def not as thick directly under them.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Great lawn. Looks amazing!

Good looking dog, too. They're the best. (My username gives that away though...)


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Bbq freakshow said:


> @Zenith_NC I was watering 6 times a day for anywhere 8-15 mins depending on zone. Also adjusted time for weather since its was 90 degrees with no rain the first 2 weeks. All I did was add lime and starter fert at seeding and been feeding it weekly since.


Remind me how much you are/were feeding weekly?


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

@ktgrok I started around a 1lb n a week. But cut back once it was decently established. Feeding it humic and put 2 bags carbonx on it last 2 months at 4lb per k


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

@Chocolate Lab thanks! Love my boy he turns 2 next week. Follows me stripe for stripe when I mow! Lol


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

You've had great success. Gotta love how it filled in after that rain you posted a picture of.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Bbq freakshow said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @lawn789 I killed off the common bermuda and huge patch of st. aug over 3 to 4 weeks with healthy rates of gly. I found one sprig of st aug stick up and immediately removed it. I don't think much stands a chance getting through as dense turf as this stuff is. Surprisingly good success with weeds also. Have yet to apply any herbicides.
> [/q@lawn addict
> ...


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Your yard looks tremendous! Insert "Darth Vader Most Impressive" meme or gif here...


----------

